# Jurassic World Evolution soundtrack released



## jeremiahpena

I can finally post what I spent 2018 working on. My score to the game Jurassic World Evolution is now out there! 



And on iTunes/Apple Music.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

I kept hearing snippets of this in the run-up to release and wondered who did it. Fantastic job J - really nice work. Sounds like Jurassic Park, but doesn't sound like you're just trying to copy JW. A tricky tightrope to walk and you nailed it


----------



## NoamL

Wow! Congrats Jeremiah!!

"The Science of Creation" - _very_ cool... JW influences circa A.I.?  yet your own original voice.

edit: "Raptor Hunt" WOW.


----------



## jeremiahpena

Richard Wilkinson said:


> I kept hearing snippets of this in the run-up to release and wondered who did it. Fantastic job J - really nice work. Sounds like Jurassic Park, but doesn't sound like you're just trying to copy JW. A tricky tightrope to walk and you nailed it



Thanks! I knew going in that trying to mimic JW would be a failure. I tried to write the way I do normally while keeping the nebulous Jurassic Park "feel" in the back of my mind.



NoamL said:


> Wow! Congrats Jeremiah!!
> 
> "The Science of Creation" - _very_ cool... JW influences circa A.I.?  yet your own original voice.
> 
> edit: "Raptor Hunt" WOW.


A.I. is my favorite John Williams score (and one of my favorite scores in general) so it's inevitable some influence would creep in from there.


----------



## whiskers

Superb work Jeremiah. Just fantastic.

I assume this was recorded with a live orchestra?


----------



## Mars

I don't know the answer, but I wouldn't be so sure about the live orchestra. Jeremiah's doing some of the most realistic mockups out there.


----------



## whiskers

Mars said:


> I don't know the answer, but I wouldn't be so sure about the live orchestra. Jeremiah's doing some of the most realistic mockups out there.


I was gonna say, if not, it's one of the most convincing mock-ups I've ever heard


----------



## jeremiahpena

whiskers said:


> I was gonna say, if not, it's one of the most convincing mock-ups I've ever heard



It's all samples.


----------



## brek

jeremiahpena said:


> It's all samples.




wow... nice work, on the compositions and the sample wrangling.


----------



## whiskers

jeremiahpena said:


> It's all samples.




I know you probably used a lot of them but what were some of your go-to samples in the album?


----------



## LamaRose

So much material of such high quality. Really impressive. Especially enjoy the general non-epicness of the album.


----------



## jeremiahpena

whiskers said:


> I know you probably used a lot of them but what were some of your go-to samples in the album?



CSS is the backbone of the strings in the score, with Soaring Strings layered in for more presence when needed. There's occasional moments of Ark 2, Albion V, Hollywood Strings, and others, but it's probably 70-80% CSS. A track like "A Careful Step into the World" wouldn't have really worked with anything else.

The brass is a combo of Berlin Brass and Metropolis Ark 2 and 1 (but Ark 1 very rarely, only for brief moments in the action music).

The main orchestral winds are Berlin Woodwinds (legacy), with Spitfire Symphonic Woodwinds for stuff like alto/bass flute. I used Ark 2's bass and contrabass clarinets all the time. 

Hans Zimmer Percussion for the timpani (HZ mix), bass drum (JXL mix), ethnic perc and such. Cymbal rolls, glockenspiel, chimes, vibraphone, marimba, etc, are all Hollywood Percussion. Oh, and Auddict's Drums of the Deep Unleashed, but not for big drums like you'd expect. Almost all of the drums have a few patches with brushes, and those were fantastic for creating a low level rhythmic drive. The track "Escape!" is a good example of this, and it's written in 11/16 for a lurching feel.


----------



## Floris

Wow! This is so inspiring to hear. I almost can't believe this is all samples, reaching this level of realism with samples is really a dream for me. Amazing job!


----------



## TheSigillite

Floris said:


> Wow! This is so inspiring to hear. I almost can't believe this is all samples, reaching this level of realism with samples is really a dream for me. Amazing job!


Ditto


----------



## funnybear

Very impressive. But listening on your Spotify page, i love your electronic stuff. A lot!!!


----------



## dannymc

congrats Jeremiah, glad you are finding success. 

Danny


----------



## MA-Simon

Impressive, love the music!

Unfortunally the quality on spotify is so bad for listening.
Any plans for a bandcamp release?


----------



## marclawsonmusic

This is fantastic. Great work!


----------



## hibhardwaj

jeremiahpena said:


> I can finally post what I spent 2018 working on. My score to the game Jurassic World Evolution is now out there!
> 
> 
> 
> And on iTunes/Apple Music.




Thanks a ton for sharing your work and also giving us insights on the samples used. Such inspiration to see someone doing A class work with some of the known tools. 
Time to put the inspiration into work!

~Himanshu


----------



## axb312

jeremiahpena said:


> I can finally post what I spent 2018 working on. My score to the game Jurassic World Evolution is now out there!
> 
> 
> 
> And on iTunes/Apple Music.



Hi Jeremiah @jeremiahpena ,

When are you doing your next screencast/ live composing stream? Looking forward to it!


----------

